# Chattahoochee Technical College??



## andreimb (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi. I live in Atlanta and I intend to start a culinary arts career. I should start studying in some atlantan culinary school enxj January, but I don`t know wich one I choose. I`ve been to LCB and AI last weeks, and found these schools very interesting, but I found that too expensive. I was looking for other culinary schools in Atlanta but I just couldn`t find anything about other culinary schools posted on forums.. People just talk about LCB and AI! Just in one post I found about Chattahoochee Tech, but it was just one person saying it was okay..
Maybe someone know more informations about it? Is it a good school? Do they offer a good program of study? 
I am considering no going to LCB neither AI because of the costs of the tuition. LCB is 40k and AI is 60k. I found that Chattahoochee Tech is around 16k (a huge difference!), but I don`t know if it is a good school.

Can someone help me?

Thanks!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Looking at the Web site list of courses for the Associate Degree program, it looks good to me. I like that they require English and math, and either psychology or public speaking (communications), and that part of the program is a practicum/internship. The Culinary Arts Diploma program has similar courses. There is so much more to being a successful culinary professional than just knowing how to cook, and at least according to those lists, they cover a lot of what you need to know. So just on that basis, I'd suggest you go over and have a look.

You're right that you can't just pick a place by reputation. You have to see if it's a good fit for you, and if it can get you where you want to go. So you have to check it out live. When you're there, you want to see a class in progress -- how the instructors teach, how the students learn. You also want to find out what background the instructors have (where have they worked? Are they still active in the industry?), and where are some of the places graduates of the programs work. What sort of assistance can the school give you in finding your internship, and what about job searches after graduation?

Only you can decide if it's right for you.


----------



## ldclark (Jun 8, 2015)

I know this is a very old post, but in case anyone else comes across this with a question about the culinary arts program at Chattahoochee Technical College, do not enroll unless you have the stomach for a rude, crude, military boot camp type experience.


----------

